# Bear's Lil potatos



## cekkk (Oct 24, 2013)

I've got some CSRs in the smoker and was looking at an old post by Bear and saw those taters.  I've got a bag in the pantry and wonder how to cook them up.  Any way to put them in the smoker?  Or oven or what?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 24, 2013)

We do taters in the smoker all the time. We do baked taters, roasted taters, scalloped taters all work.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/142338/smoker-roasted-veggies

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/141582/crispy-skin-baked-potato


----------



## cekkk (Oct 24, 2013)

Those veggies look great.  Thanks for the quick reply.  I read it and put a pan in the smoker.  My ribs will be done first, but that's okay.  Daughter and two of her 4 children will be late arriving from LA.  DIA was fogged in and they were allowed off the plane for well over an hour.  So late arrival will work well for the vegetables.

I put the ribs in aluminum.  They looked great and are reaching temp fast.  They were at 145 in just over an hour.  Beautiful day for being outside checking the smoker.  Sunny and almost 60.  Can't believe Denver was socked in.


----------

